# 30/40k to spend what would you choose?



## thedaras (8 Aug 2011)

If you had a windfall of 30/40k,what would you do with it?
A friend has just inherited this amount and is thinking about what to do with it.
Her choices are ;

Buy a new car.(she can then get rid of company car and have this extra money per month)and use the extra income to increase mortgage payments.

One off mortgage payment, thereby reducing the monthly payments.

Buy a piece of land abroad, to build on in the future.

She is heading towards the mortgage payment.
What would you choose?

I think I would use it to buy really good furniture and get some work done in the garden,pay the remainder off the mortgage..


----------



## Shawady (8 Aug 2011)

The once off mortgage payment would certainly save them thousands in interest and reduce the term of their mortgage so makes more financial sense than a car.

If it was me I'd look into using it as a deposit for a forgeign property. Nothing fancy. Just somewhere I could head off with the family a couple of times a year.


----------



## JP1234 (8 Aug 2011)

If it was me I would be putting most of it aside to fund my son's University Education. (though that all could change by around 9.30 on 17th of this month!)


----------



## Purple (8 Aug 2011)

Spend most of it on women and drink. They can waste the rest.

_I just realised that the OP is talking about a woman so I was going to edit my post but no, I think it's just fine as it is_


----------



## elefantfresh (8 Aug 2011)

> though that all could change by around 9.30 on 17th of this month



I was hoping someone else would ask in order to hide my ignorance, but what happens then?


----------



## callybags (8 Aug 2011)

Leaving Cert results- I think


----------



## JP1234 (8 Aug 2011)

elefantfresh said:


> I was hoping someone else would ask in order to hide my ignorance, but what happens then?



Leaving Cert results.....if he doesn't do well enough to get on his course husband says we are off to New York for a couple of weeks using the savings we have put away for his education  The offspring can stay at home and mind the dog!


----------



## Mongola (8 Aug 2011)

definitely NOT a car: this, would in my opinion be a waste of money.


----------



## elefantfresh (8 Aug 2011)

Ahhh....got'cha JP - I wish you well either way!


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Aug 2011)

Buy (as usual) a handbag because they always fit   Then pay off the mortgage.

If it was an awful lot more money then set up a centre to take care of stray dogs.


----------



## RMCF (8 Aug 2011)

I would be tempted to do the mortgage lump sum, or maybe use half of it for a payment, and put the rest in a 5yr account or something.

Maybe spend €1k or €2k on a nice relaxing holiday?

The piece of land abroad sounds like bother to me. Any point owning a piece of land you can't even see, lying doing nothing for years? Sounds like might be legal hassle too.

But last thing I would think of would be buying a car, especially if I already owned one. Total waste. If they haven't got a car then ok buy a runaround, but if they already have one, forget it.


----------



## Lex Foutish (8 Aug 2011)

€40k would buy a pork salad sandwich and a pint of Beamish for me, and around 3,999 of my friends, in The Long Valley.


----------



## salaried (9 Aug 2011)

The Long valley, A real pub, Can I be your friend Lex. Hold on did you say beamish, Forget it.


----------



## salaried (9 Aug 2011)

Actually Lex if you could get your 3,999 friends to chip in 100.00 euro each you could buy the long valley, You would be left with 39,900 euro and have your pork salad sandwich and your beamish for free as part owner,  I bet your day dreaming already.


----------



## Tintagel (9 Aug 2011)

I wouldn't spend it in any one big lump sum. Just carry on as before with a few extra occasional treats here and there. Trip to the Christmas markets, a weekend break etc


----------



## Firefly (9 Aug 2011)

salaried said:


> The Long valley, A real pub, Can I be your friend Lex. Hold on did you say beamish, Forget it.



Fantastic  ... how they sell that dishwater I'll never know.


----------



## Firefly (9 Aug 2011)

Probably one of these for starters

[broken link removed]


----------



## One (9 Aug 2011)

Definitely pay off some of my mortgage.


----------



## Godfather (9 Aug 2011)

Sorry I misread the question: of course pay the mortgage back. Pay all the debts asap otherwise they'll keep persecuting you!


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Aug 2011)

salaried said:


> The Long valley, A real pub, Can I be your friend Lex. *Hold on did you say beamish, Forget it*.


 


Firefly said:


> Fantastic  ... *how they sell that dishwater I'll never know*.


 
Phillistines!


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Aug 2011)

salaried said:


> Actually Lex if you could get your 3,999 friends to chip in 100.00 euro each you could buy the long valley, You would be left with 39,900 euro and have your pork salad sandwich and your beamish for free as part owner, I bet your day dreaming already.


 
Small problem, Salaried...... How would I decide which 3,999 of my friends I should choose to go into business with? There'd be a lot of disappointed people around Town!


----------



## Firefly (9 Aug 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Small problem, Salaried...... How would I decide which 3*,*999 of my friends I should choose to go into business with? There'd be a lot of disappointed people around Town!



Must have been a typo...more likely a fullstop


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Aug 2011)

Firefly said:


> Must have been a typo...more likely a fullstop



Bitchy


----------



## Firefly (10 Aug 2011)

Sue Ellen said:


> Bitchy



Ahh I'm only messing. I'm sure Lex has more than 4 friends who drink Beamish


----------



## Lex Foutish (11 Aug 2011)

Firefly said:


> Ahh I'm only messing. I'm sure Lex has more than 4 friends who drink Beamish



Just leaving the Long Valley, having met a selected number of friends. The concensus was that we should send a note to Firefly, reminding him that we know where he lives and that it's quite difficult to type and post on AAM with 3 or 4 broken fingers!  

However, if he were to offer an apology and join us for a pint of Beamish some night, I'm sure we could clear up this little misunderstanding and pretend it never happened. And the Mods would never need to know........


----------



## salaried (11 Aug 2011)

Lex, Were you and your friends watching sky news in the long valley over a few pints of the black stuff, You seem to have developed a mob mentality.


----------



## Firefly (11 Aug 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Just leaving the Long Valley, having met a selected number of friends. The concensus was that we should send a note to Firefly, reminding him that we know where he lives and that it's quite difficult to type and post on AAM with 3 or 4 broken fingers!
> 
> However, if he were to offer an apology and join us for a pint of Beamish some night, I'm sure we could clear up this little misunderstanding and pretend it never happened. And the Mods would never need to know........




Hmm..that's a real tough one...losing fingers or drinking Beamish...would that be 3 fingers or 4?


----------



## Marion (11 Aug 2011)

Lex said:
			
		

> However, if he were to offer an apology and join us for a pint of Beamish some night, I'm sure we could clear up this little misunderstanding and pretend it never happened. *And the Mods would never need to know*



... so, we're not invited then ...

Marion


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Aug 2011)

Marion said:


> ... so, we're not invited then ...
> 
> Marion



Jeez Marion, surely you're not goin to ask us mods to drop our standards and drink Beamish [broken link removed]


----------



## Lex Foutish (13 Aug 2011)

Marion said:


> ... so, we're not invited then ...
> 
> Marion


 


Sue Ellen said:


> Jeez Marion, surely you're not goin to ask us mods to drop our standards and drink Beamish [broken link removed]


 
Dearest Marion, the invitation issued to you (and to others ) some time ago, still stands. I couldn't imagine anything more heavenly than having a sandwich and a pint of Beamish in the Long Valley, in the pleasant company of a discerning and classy lady like yourself. 

And, as for Firefly and Sue Ellen....... well, what they'll never have, they'll never miss.........


----------



## Knuttell (14 Aug 2011)

For starters



and to finish a John Shinnors painting



That should leave just enough change for a few pints in Kehoes in South Ann st...

Money well spent.


----------



## Marion (15 Aug 2011)

Lex. that is so cool!


I have never had a Beamish but I would love to try it.

I'd probably also spend a lot on dresses and shoes in BT.

Marion


----------

